

LinkedIn major bug - glennreid
http://glennreid.blogspot.com/2013/06/major-linkedin-bug.html

======
glennreid
I got an anonymous comment on my blog that "You're connected to Reid Hoffman,
so you're just editing your personal address book info for him, not his global
contact info... This is part of their new "LinkedIn Contacts" / enhanced
address book product..."

Wow. If that's true, it is very confusing, and may classify as a "major bug"
in user experience design :) But it's good that I can't change other people's
contact info.

I would argue that the entire purpose of an address book like LinkedIn is
building is having contact info be maintained by the owner, not by me! That
defeats the purpose of it completely. What are the rules of things the owner
can edit, and what things I can edit, and what overrides what? Seems like a
terrible mis-feature.

------
derekrockwell
Is this part of the 'add your own contact information for this person'
functionality? I'm not seeing anything but that.

It is a rather strange feature.

~~~
glennreid
If you visit Reid Hoffman's page, do you see the "web page" link that I put
there? If so, it's a bug at least for some of us :) I'm wondering if it's just
Premium users. www.linkedin.com/in/reidhoffman

------
danielharan
Seems to already be fixed.

~~~
glennreid
It's not fixed for me. Two possible caveats: it seems only active for people
who are my contacts, and I am a Premium member, which might give me
superpowers that not everyone has. But it's definitely still active.

~~~
grannyg00se
I'm a regular user. I chose to edit contact information for one of my contacts
and it looks like it would let me. I didn't click the save button so I'm not
sure but there was no indication that it wouldn't have let me update someone
else's information. Pretty bad.

